# In te Domine speravi, non confundar in aeternum



## Dongluo

Hola, ¿alguien me podría decir qué significa esta frase?

"In te Domine speravi, non confundar in aeternum¨.

¿Es latín?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Agró

Sí, es latín.

Del Salmo 71:
En ti, Señor, me he refugiado;  jamás me dejes quedar en vergüenza.

Más información


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes!

From the ancient (probably 4th cent. AD), though not biblical, Christian hymn _Te Deum_

'In Thee, Lord, have I put my trust, let me not forever be confounded'.

In more accurate and modern English: 'In you, Lord, I have rested my hopes: do not for ever let me down'.

Σ


----------



## Dongluo

Vale. Ya lo entiendo. ¡Muchas Gracias!


----------



## exgerman

Scholiast said:


> In more accurate and modern English: 'In you, Lord, I have rested my hopes: do not for ever let me down'.


Confundar is ambiguous, isn't it? It is both future and present subjunctive, so it can mean either _I will not be let down_ or _may I never be let down_ or both.


----------



## Snodv

Hmm.  The hymn is not totally unbiblical; the quoted lines come from Psalm 31, verse 1.  (Some confusion as to numbering exists--it seems to be Psalm 30 in Hebrew, due to the joining of Psalms 9 and 10 into one.)  So, if one who knows looks at the Greek and/or the Hebrew, might not this confusion (ha) with _confundar_ be settled?


----------



## exgerman

Snodv said:


> Hmm.  The hymn is not totally unbiblical; the quoted lines come from Psalm 31, verse 1.  (Some confusion as to numbering exists--it seems to be Psalm 30 in Hebrew, due to the joining of Psalms 9 and 10 into one.)  So, if one who knows looks at the Greek and/or the Hebrew, might not this confusion (ha) with _confundar_ be settled?


Now you got me interested. The Septuagint psalm 30 uses the optative of the aorist passive:


ἐπὶ σοί κύριε ἤλπισα μὴ καταισχυνθείην εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα

So _ may I never be disgraced, dishonored, made ashamed_ is the intended meaning.

And the Masoretic (psalm 31 in their numbering) seems to be similar. I have no knowledge of Hebrew so I'm totally relying on the website.


----------

